# Happy Haloween from Scotland



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

was playing about with the girls Halloween costumes.

Witchy Gypsy









































Count Echula

















Inca the Devil Dog 


































Tric or Treat


































The Witches of East Wick 















































[/quote]


----------



## brookiee (Nov 5, 2009)

hahaha awe! they are all so adorable!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I love the pictures! As always, I especially love the ones where all three are posing for the camera.

Benny got dressed up for Halloween, but I was out of town that week so I'm not sure if pictures were taken or not. He was a police officer.


----------



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wonderful pictures. I love them so adorable.


----------

